# Kosciusko Pale Ale Inspired



## machalel (6/3/12)

One of my friends is having an engagement party, and one of his favourite beers is the Kosciuszko Pale Ale. I thought it would be a good chance to include a more "man-focused" gift as part of our present. From what I can find about the beer, apparently:
"Our original Kosciuszko Pale is a 4.5% alcohol, slightly cloudy ale that challenges the limits of the traditional Australian Pale Ale. Crafted from a blend of Pale & Munich malts, and brewed using Tasmanian grown Galaxy hops our pale ale delivers a pleasant maltiness with a refreshing fruity hop finish." 
and:
"TASTING NOTES KOSCIUSZKO PALE ALE (4.5%)
Appearance:Rich golden, star bright. Aroma: tropical fruit and citrus zest, sweet malt. Palate: honey and melon notes initially, medium body and malt character, finishes with nice balance between fruit and bitter notes. Overall: delicately complex with good sessionability."

So this is the recipe I came up with, any advice would be extremely appreciated as (due to time constraints) I'm probably going to have to start this one in the next couple of days... My main concern would be the amount of hops used, are these amounts reasonable? is the estimated bitterness reasonable?Second concern would be the grains. I only have the ability to do extract-based recipes, so are any of these non-steepable?
Mountain Trail Pale Ale
(Kosciusko Pale Ale Inspired) Batch size: 20.0 liters 
Est OG: 1.047 / 11.7 Plato (1.041 to 1.048)
Est FG: 1.013 / 3.3 Plato (1.011 to 1.014) 
Est: 4.5% ABV / 4% ABW 
Color: 13 EBC / 6 SRM (Yellow to Gold)
Bitterness: 28.8 IBU / 10 HBU [10L Boil]
BU:GU 0.62 

51% 1.500 Light Dry Malt Extract
17% 0.500 Munich Malt
8% 0.250 Caramel/Crystal Malt 10L
8% 0.250 Honey
8% 0.250 Wheat Malt Extract
3% 0.100 Cara-Pils/ Dextrine
3% 0.100 Invert Sugar 
boil 60 mins 30g Pride of Ringwoodboil 10 mins 5g Cascade
boil 10 mins 10g Galaxy
boil 1 min 5g Cascade
boil 1 min 10g Galaxy 
20 grams Yeast Nutrient White Labs Burton Ale (WLP023)


Appologies if this post is not formatted properly, I'm writing this on my phone


----------



## bignath (6/3/12)

not sure about the munich or the wheat malt being able to be steeped.

I havent checked, but i thought they were both grains that needed to be mashed. 

I use Munich (1) a fair bit in my beers, and always mash it, but i've never used Wheat. 

Also, i haven't run the figures through my software or calculators, but i would have thought you'd have more IBU's than 29 from that hop bill, in a 20lt batch. Not necessarily heaps more, but i would have thought a little higher.....mid to upper 30's???

What software was the recipe formulated in? Do you know the bitterness forumula you're using?


----------



## machalel (6/3/12)

Thanks BigNath

Yeah, initially I read that you could steep Munich Malt, but now it looks like you can't. You can apparently get an extract version, so will have to see if the LHBS has any. I know that the wheat malt needs mashing, so plan on getti an extract of this too.

I'm using www.hopville.com to make the recipe (only thing that I can use at work lunch) - I can only boil a max of about 10L and I noticed that the IBUs decrease when I decrease the boil size to this amount... I don't really understand this part of it, but maybe that's the cause? It uses tinietch formula (or however you spell it).


----------



## machalel (6/3/12)

well I went to the LHBS andd spoke to the owner about my options... ended up thinking - bugger it, i'll extend myself and do my first partial-mash!

So fingers crossed, 1/2 way through as I type... Here's what I'm doing (modified on his suggestions + what he had in stock)


Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: Partial Mash

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 7.24 l
Post Boil Volume: 6.24 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated FG: 1.012 SG
Estimated ABV: 5.0%
Estimated Color: 12.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.5 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type %/IBU 
20.00 l Canberra (Tuggeranong) Water - 
1.70 kg Munich Larger LME (Mangrove Jack) 45.9 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (Grain) 27.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (Grain) 13.5 % 
0.50 kg Bolander Munich Malt (Briess) (Grain) 13.5 % 
10.00 g Southern Hallertauer [7.20 %] - Boil 60 Hop 8.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Hallertauer [7.20 %] - Boil 15 Hop 4.1 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Hallertauer [7.20 %] - Boil 10 Hop 3.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Southern Hallertauer [7.20 %] - Boil 0 Hop 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast - 
20.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Primary 1.0 days) Other - 
0.10 kg Honey (2.0 EBC) Sugar 2.6 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 2.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 6.00 l of water at 77.4 C 70.0 C 45 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 3.24 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## dr K (6/3/12)

Tuugeranong Water is ideal for beer.
Not certain how you mashed, but Colin, if thats the LHBS you went to,is an excellent brewer and has had extensive experience over some 20 years so you should have got the right advice, I guess your SG gives an indication but it would help for feedback if you described your mashing regime.
Not sure about the honey
Southern Hallertau hops, nothing wrong with the hop but for a KPA clone Galaxy is sort of compulsory, you could get away with Topaz, even Citra would be a better match, and I guess I could keep going....regardless I am sure the beer will be fine

K


----------



## machalel (6/3/12)

Hi DrK,

Yeah it's Colin in Kambah that I go to 
I'm not really after a "clone" as much as a brew that is similar, if that makes sense?

My mini-mash is basically roughly following what Colin said to do. 
Something like this: Heat 6L of water to 74 C, dump in grains, make sure temperature is about 70C, insulate and leave for ~45 mins, check temp (was 68C) & strain wort into another pot.
Sparge grains with 4L of 70C water & pour into wort pot.

Then go to boil + hops as per recipe. My pre-boil ended up being 1.056 - a bit short of Beersmith's 1.060, but I had about 10L compared to BS's 8L

I haven't added honey yet, but I thought that this would help, as the Kosciusko has a bit of a honey taste to it?


----------



## yum beer (6/3/12)

the 'honey' taste you describes most likely comes from the munich grains,

dont put the honey in, it will thin the beer out and do nothing for getting the right flavour.


----------



## dr K (6/3/12)

Colin's advice (as would be expected) for an 'equipment free' mini mash is excellent.
I get a bit confused here:


> Then go to boil + hops as per recipe. My pre-boil ended up being 1.056 - a bit short of Beersmith's 1.060, but I had about 10L compared to BS's 8L


Did you rapidly cool this and use it as the basis of your brew with the extract as an adjunct?
Did you just dump the extract in tto hot liquor hen add water to volume then pitch?
It makes little difference now, but may be worth thinking about later as you experience, learn and enjoy brewing.

K


----------



## machalel (6/3/12)

I haven't added the LME yet, that is just from the grains. The LME is a hopped non-boil tin, so I did the boil without it, then I've attempted to cool the grain wort in a water/ice bath (right term?) before adding it + LME + top-up water to the fermentor. Is that the right way to do it?

So no honey you reckon? No probs, i haven't added any yet...


----------



## machalel (7/3/12)

Everything is now done and dusted, all into the fermentor - fingers crossed!

Unfortunately.... I have no idea what the OG is, as my hydrometer decided to develop a pin-hole leak, so is now full of wort!
I think it was around 1.046, but that's relying on my dodgy memory + no time for the hydrometer to settle

>_<


----------



## machalel (8/3/12)

Machalel said:


> make sure temperature is about 70C, insulate and leave for ~45 mins



aaaaaaand I cant read... What he actually wrote down is 65C for 60 mins. Oh well, shouldnt make too much of a difference I hope 
Probably just a slightly higher FG?

Final gravity was 1.050 - on the dot of what Beersmith estimated.
Gravity this afternoon was 1.048.
Smelling pretty nice!


----------



## machalel (26/3/12)

Quick update:

Bottled this on Saturday and snuck a taste... It's better straight out of the fermentor than any of my previous extract brews! Super happy with this one.


----------

